# Numb Tingly Fingers?



## IcyMist (Jun 5, 2005)

Just wanted to post this in case anyone else has this problem and hates going to the doctor. For almost a year I have had my hands go numb when I am sleeping. The way I sleep best is putting my hands under my head so I thought it was just poor circulation. Well after a while it started happening when I would be on the computer AND when I was at work typing. I found out that it wasn't poor circulation but my neck was causing the problem. Then I was told that if I do exercises by slowly moving my head forward and make a circle from one shoulder, to the back, then to other shoulder and forward again and do this several times that it would help. Well it helped when my hands were already numb but afraid that I always forget to do the exercises and so I started looking for an alternative method. I found a Ergonomic pillow that works great. 







I ended up buying 2 different types of pillows and the first one I got did not give my neck enough support and so it didn't work. I then went out and purchased another one with better neck support and it works great. Since they are not the most comfortable pillows in the world, I would have it on my bed and use my nice fluffy pillow until I start having a problem with the numbing hands (sometimes I will go several weeks without a problem) and then I would use the ergonomic pillow for several weeks, then go back to my fluffy pillow again. I would rather do this than go to a chiropractor every couple of weeks and is definitely cheaper.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks Icy, I do the same thing. It's not a nice feeling to wake up and can't move my arms because they're numb. I'm closterphobic and hate when my DH comes up and hugs me OVER my arms. That is the feeling I get when my arems are numb too. I'll have to go by one and check it out.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 5, 2005)

If its what I have its called carpal tunnel syndrome its when a nerve in your wrist gets pinched.It happens mostly to people who do repetive motions with their hands such as typing,using a knife as in chef work etc.
You can tell if thats what it is if your fingers are numb and tingeling but not your little finger its usually worse at night.
When I get it real bad I wear a wrist brace 24 hours a day that prevents me from bending my wrist.Also you just hafto take it easy it can get really bad if you dont baby it.Ive had it in both hands at the same time.There are exercises you can do to relieve it but you will have to look that up on ask.com or else where.


----------



## luvs (Jun 6, 2005)

i'm sending you a pm. i may know exactly why you have this problem.


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 6, 2005)

> If its what I have its called carpal tunnel syndrome its when a nerve in your wrist gets pinched.It happens mostly to people who do repetive motions with their hands such as typing,using a knife as in chef work etc.


 
I really don't think it is carpal tunnel that I have as using the correct pillow takes care of my problem.  Use the supportive pillow, no numb tingly hands.


----------

